# Opus X B-Day



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I had an OpusX for my birthday smoke. What an excelent smoke.:hail::smokin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice. Great lookin smoke. Happy Birthday bro.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

looks great, ( I like your ashtray ) 

happy B-Day bro:clap2:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Isn't awesome how you were able to smoke outside in November despite a few raindrops falling on your head? It's days like yesterday that give some validity to global warming...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a great B-Day right there!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome choice Jim


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice choice. Happy birthday!arty::smoke2:

My b day is coming up and I've been thinking about having an Opus to celebrate as well.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Happy birthday old man :biggrin:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I knew it was you Jimbo-That Tommy Bahama gave it away


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great choice for a B-day smoke


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great smoke on a great day,,

Love the Opus and that ash tray looks really good.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great choice and happy birthday...


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats the way to smoke on your bday


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice cigar and happy birthday.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

You spoil yourself on your B-Day Jim!! :thumb:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> I knew it was you Jimbo-That Tommy Bahama gave it away


Just like Jitzy's swingset:wave:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Great smoke you picked there Doogie, I'll probably pick the same for my 50th tomorrow...... :bounce:


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice birthday smoke.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Simply outstanding! Congratulations!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Happy birthday! Hope that cigar made your day. If not smoke another and repeat as necessary.


----------



## rbrodefer (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Great smoke to enjoy a special day. 

May have to fire the one I have in my humi next month for my B Day. Sounds like a great idea to me!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jim...nice choice!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great B day Smoke Jim enjoy


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick! Happy Birthday Jim!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice!! Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy birthday, couldn't have picked a better cigar.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Happy birthday


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

HOLY CRAP YOU HAVE A GODARD ASH TRAY! He is by far my favorite artist.

I'm now showing my girlfriend in hopes she gets me one someday. 

Happy B-day!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> HOLY CRAP YOU HAVE A GODARD ASH TRAY! He is by far my favorite artist.
> 
> I'm now showing my girlfriend in hopes she gets me one someday.
> 
> Happy B-day!


Ashtrays are all sold out. you can go to TommyBahama.com they have other ashtrays.


----------

